# Single Trails im Westerwald



## paedchen-jo (24. Juli 2007)

..warum denn in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das GUTE liegt so nah...!!!
Bist auch du ein absoluter Single-Trail-Fan (Pädchen, wie wir sagen) so wie wir? ......dann komm doch einfach vorbei:   .......willst du uns auch dein "Revier" zeigen, wir würden uns sehr freuen. Unsere "Ausritte" finden immer Mittwochs 18,25 Uhr statt. Aber auch Di.,Do., Sa. und So., wenn wir nicht gerade am Wochenende in Deutschland, Gardasee, Saas Fee, Alpé Huez oder sonst wo, unterwegs sind. Kennt sich jemand am Lago Maggiore aus?
...bis bald


----------

